#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Marokko is topland voor Europese export van in Europa verboden giftige pesticiden

## Revisor

*Morocco Among Top Importers of Toxic Pesticides Banned in EU*


Photo: Aqua Mechanical/Flickr

By Morgan Hekking - Morgan Hekking holds a BA in International Relations from Hobart & William Smith Colleges in Geneva, New York.

Sep 13, 2020

Rabat  A recent investigation by Unearthed and Public Eye revealed that Morocco is one of the top destinations for European countries exporting toxic pesticides that are banned in the EU.

The investigation revealed that the UK and EU states including Italy, Germany, the Netherlands, France, Spain, and Belgium exported more than 81,000 tonnes of hazardous pesticides to 85 countries in 2018. The UK accounted for nearly 40% of total exports.

More than three-quarters of the destination countries were low- and middle-income countries. 
Brazil, Ukraine, Morocco, Mexico, and South Africa were among the top 10 importers of banned pesticides from the UK and EU.

The remaining one-quarter of destination countries include richer nations such as the US, where pesticide regulations are relatively lax. 
*
Banned agrochemicals*

According to the report, the banned pesticides shipped to countries such as Morocco are banned in the EU due to threats of reproductive failure and endocrine disruption or cancer in humans. Environmental effects include groundwater contamination and the poisoning of fish, birds, mammals, and bees.

The pesticides are banned in the EU to protect the environment and human health.

However, European chemical companies such as Bayer and Syngenta benefit from legal loopholes that allow them to produce banned pesticides and export these hazardous products abroad.

The report states that the exporters of these banned products justified the practice by saying that the importing countries are sovereign states and have different pesticide laws, climates, and needs.

Activists slam this justification as a double standard: If a pesticide is banned for causing cancer in the EU it will cause the same problems in Brazilian people, said Alan Tygel, a spokesperson for a Brazilian group of social movements and NGOs.

The majority of pesticides exported from the UK contained paraquat, a weedkiller so toxic that one sip of it can be fatal. Paraquat is commonly used in suicide attempts in poorer countries. 

Unearthed published the full findings of the investigation on September 9 after dozens of UN human rights experts issued a statement over the summer calling for an end to the deplorable practice of exporting toxic pesticides to poor countries without the capacity to control the risks.

Baskut Tuncak, a UN special rapporteur on toxics, argued that EU loopholes that allow for the sale of banned pesticides abroad externalize the dangers of these products to communities of African descent and other people of color.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/202...-banned-in-eu/

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Wat moet Marokko er mee?

Doorverkopen?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Waarom wil je nu kankerverwekkende bestrijdingsmiddelen importeren? Hier in Chili zijn ze ook dol op die rotzooi. Weg met die troep. Bij ons op het terrein - we hebben een grote moestuin en fruitbomen - geen bestrijdingsmiddelen. Moest wereldwijd verboden worden.

----------


## Revisor

> Wat moet Marokko er mee?
> 
> Doorverkopen?



Nee natuurlijk niet. Zal wel op Marokkaanse land- en tuinbouw producten gespoten worden.

----------


## Revisor

> Waarom wil je nu kankerverwekkende bestrijdingsmiddelen importeren? Hier in Chili zijn ze ook dol op die rotzooi. Weg met die troep. Bij ons op het terrein - we hebben een grote moestuin en fruitbomen - geen bestrijdingsmiddelen. Moest wereldwijd verboden worden.



Marokkaanse overheid die hier voor verantwoordelijk is, kijken niet naar de belangen van het volk. Ook de rol van de Europese landen vind ik crimineel.

----------


## Samir75017

I don’t see what the point is when most veggies and fruit on European supermarket stalls (well, in France that’s for sure) come from Morocco.

----------


## Revisor

> I don’t see what the point is when most veggies and fruit on European supermarket stalls (well, in France that’s for sure) come from Morocco.



All consumers should be protected.

The most important is that moroccans will work with it. I doubt or they will use and know the safety regulations. I doubt or their bosses will give them the right safetytools and clothing.

It will be used on moroccan soil, so they will poisoning moroccan soil, trees, plants and insects. (You know what is happening with the bees in Europe and the USA. In Germany the insects decreased by 70 % in the last 27 years)

The fruits and vegetables will be sold and eaten by humans and animals, so they are at risk of being poisoned

----------


## Samir75017

> All consumers should be protected.
> 
> The most important is that moroccans will work with it. I doubt or they will use and know the safety regulations. I doubt or their bosses will give them the right safetytools and clothing.
> 
> It will be used on moroccan soil, so they will poisoning moroccan soil, trees, plants and insects. (You know what is happening with the bees in Europe and the USA. In Germany the insects decreased by 70 % in the last 27 years)
> 
> The fruits and vegetables will be sold and eaten by humans and animals, so they are at risk of being poisoned


I know that, my point was if Europe sell toxic pesticides to Morocco, theyll end up having these pesticide back on their plate anyway.

----------


## knuppeltje

> I know that, my point was if Europe sell toxic pesticides to Morocco, they’ll end up having these pesticide back on their plate anyway.


Hetzelfde geld voor de Marokkaanse bevolking, Sammi. Ook die krijgen dat vergif op hun bordje.

Trouwens Sammi - die middelen zijn hier niet voor niets verboden. Dat wij die toch aan andere landen verkopen - vind ik ronduit schandalig. Maar ook de regering van Marokko zou toch echt moeten weten dat wij die middelen niet voor niets in de ban hebben gedaan.

----------


## Samir75017

> Hetzelfde geld voor de Marokkaanse bevolking, Sammi. Ook die krijgen dat vergif op hun bordje.


Really ?




> Trouwens Sammi - die middelen zijn hier niet voor niets verboden. Dat wij die toch aan andere landen verkopen - vind ik ronduit schandalig. Maar ook de regering van Marokko zou toch echt moeten weten dat wij die middelen niet voor niets in de ban hebben gedaan.


It’s like medication. Some are banned in some countries, allowed in others.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Really ?
> 
> Its like medication. Some are banned in some countries, allowed in others.


Wat zouden ze in Marokko dan met dat vergif doen dan het in de landbouw gebruiken?

Inderdaad, Sammi, inderdaad. Maar ik vind het toch echt net zo verwerpelijk van Marokko om die Pesticiden toe te staan - als het verwerpelijk is dat wij dat spul aan hullie verkopen.

----------


## Samir75017

> Wat zouden ze in Marokko dan met dat vergif doen dan het in de landbouw gebruiken?


My *really ?* was ironic.

----------


## mrz

Zijn er nog genoeg Bijen in Marokko?

----------


## knuppeltje

> My *really ?* was ironic.


Ik weet het, Sammi. Het was een beetje gemeen om over jou hoofd heen te praten naar een andere prikker toe. Mea culpa.

----------


## mohammed martin

> Nee natuurlijk niet. Zal wel op Marokkaanse land- en tuinbouw producten gespoten worden.


Tuurlijk. Zijn allemaal boeven. Goedkoper gif natuurlijk. Mag niet in Europa gebruikt worden, wel geproduceerd. Lekker bespuiten allemaal en vervolgens weer de met gif en kunstmest gekweekte groente en fruit voor een prikkie importeren en het gif is "wit gewassen"

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Europa verkoopt? Nee, particulieren ondernemers verkopen. 

De Marokkaanse overheid staat toe

Biedt een wat ander perspectief op de krachten die in spel zijn.

----------


## Eke

> Europa verkoopt? Nee, particulieren ondernemers verkopen. 
> 
> De Marokkaanse overheid staat toe
> 
> Biedt een wat ander perspectief op de krachten die in spel zijn.


De EU zou er geen belemmeringen voor moeten opwerpen ? Het gaat wel om de gezondheid van mensen en niet om gretigheid naar kralen en spiegeltjes.

Zoals nu te vinden is in zaken als Action en Xenos waar je voor een habbekrats een kraaltje mee kunt pikken.

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> De EU zou er geen belemmeringen voor moeten opwerpen ? Het gaat wel om de gezondheid van mensen en niet om gretigheid naar kralen en spiegeltjes.
> 
> Zoals nu te vinden is in zaken als Action en Xenos waar je voor een habbekrats een kraaltje mee kunt pikken.


Dat zou naar mijn idee wel moeten. Maar dat suggerereert dat export vergunningen op Europees niveau worden afgegeven, cq. kunnen worden tegengehouden en dat veronderstelt het overhevelen van nationale bevoegdheden naar Europees niveau. Niet echt populair. 

De suggestie in deze draad, door woordkeuze, is dat er zoiets is als een perfide Europa dat gif dumpt in Marokko. Maar deze simplistische voorstelling is inmiddels gelukkig al door Revisor onderuit gehaald.


Ik zou ook denken dat er een nationaal verbod op dergelijk gif zou moeten komen. Mijn vermoeden is overigens dat er vooral een hele sterke boerenlobby is en niet zo zeer een industriele lobby om dit soort proucten op de markt te houden.

----------


## Revisor

*Zorgen over kankerverwekkende groenten en fruit in Marokko*

6 mei 2021 - 17:40 - Marokko



*In de afgelopen maanden zijn Marokkaanse partijen groente en fruit op een groot deel van de Europese markt geweigerd wegens een te hoog pesticiden-gehalte. De belangrijkste consumentenverenigingen in Marokko maakt zich zorgen over de partijen paprika’s, sperziebonen en biologische meloenen die zijn afgekeurd in Tsjechi, Duitsland, Frankrijk en het Verenigd Koninkrijk.

*De Marokkaanse Federatie van Consumentenrechten (FDMC) waarschuwt voor het ongecontroleerde gebruik en de verkoop van gewasbeschermingsmiddelen in Marokko, meldt de website _H24Info_. "De Marokkaanse consument is duidelijk in gevaar", zegt Bouazza Kherrati, voorzitter van de FMDC. Hij meent dat er verboden pesticiden in omloop zijn in Marokko die een gevaar vormen voor de consument. "Het probleem is niet het gebruik van pesticiden op zich, maar het gebruik van verboden, verlopen of overdosis pesticiden, in combinatie met het niet halen van de oogstdeadline", zegt Kherrati.

De voorzitter van de FDMC wil weten of de partijen groenten en fruit die in Europa zijn geweigerd in Marokko vernietigd gaan worden of dat ze op de nationale markt worden gebracht. "Als ze in Marokko worden doorverkocht, is het ernstig, het is een misdaad van majesteitsschennis, een aanval op de Marokkaanse consument, vooral omdat hij al producten consumeert die in zijn land niet gecontroleerd worden. Als we daarnaast de producten terugnemen die niet door andere landen worden geaccepteerd, is dat een ramp", vertelt Kherrati. Omdat een te hoog gehalte aan pesticide kan leiden tot verschillende vormen van kanker heeft ook Marokko op dit gebied wetten en regels. "Hierdoor lijkt het alsof er in Marokko geen pesticiden worden gebruikt, maar we baden er in", betreurt Kherrati.

Volgens de voorzitter van de Nationale Federatie van Consumentenverenigingen (FNAC), Ouadie Madih, zijn de pesticiden zonder enig toezicht vrij verkrijgbaar bij soeks en landbouwwinkels. Hierdoor is het ook verkrijgbaar voor consumenten die niet goed weten wat ze kopen en hoe ze het moeten gebruiken.

Zowel Madih als Kherrati betreuren de slecht handhaving van de regels die moeten voorkomen dat er te veel of verboden pesticiden worden gebruikt. "Zonder een wettelijk voorgeschreven label kun je alles verkopen zonder je zorgen te maken over de risico’s. Een wet is absoluut nutteloos als deze niet in de praktijk wordt toegepast", zegt Madih. De twee voorzitters vinden dat de verkopers van de consumenten beter moeten worden opgeleid.



https://www.bladna.nl/kankerverwekke...kko,35533.html

----------


## knuppeltje

Geen wonder dat er zoveel Marokkanen zo snel mogelijk daar weg willen.

----------


## mrz

Ik las in mijn blauwe boek The Invisible Rainbow van Arthur Firstenberg

https://www.bol.com/nl/p/the-invisib...0.ProductImage

Dat voor er electriciteit overal in gebruik was mensen geen longkanker kregen van roken.

Weet niet wat de relevantie is hiervan in deze topic. Maar wilde ik ff kwijt. Dit boek is om te snoepen voor mensen die doorhebben dat we zoet worden gehouden met tv en radio en internet.

Terwijl de vraag meer is kip of het ei. Zijn we zoveel op internet omdat dat primaire behoefte is of is het net zoals mensen die gingen roken omdat ze benzine burnen in hun auto;s? Kortom, een ripple effect!

----------


## Revisor

*Nederland: chemische resten in Marokkaanse sinaasappelen*

5 maart 2022 - 11:40 - Wereld


*
De Nederlandse douane heeft chemische reststoffen ontdekt in Marokkaanse sinaasappelen die in Nederland worden ingevoerd. Het gaat om chloorpyrifos, een chemische stof die als contactgif werkt en waarvan het gebruik door het Amerikaanse Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) sinds 2021 is verboden.*

De Nederlandse douane heeft sporen van chloorpyrifos ontdekt in Marokkaanse sinaasappelen die in Nederland zijn ingevoerd. Vervolgens hebben de Nederlandse autoriteiten de sinaasappelen uit de handel genomen, zo maakt het Rapid Alert System for Food and Feed (RASFF) bekend, met de vermelding dat de sinaasappelen geen gezondheidsrisico voor de consument vormden. Toch wordt de zaak als ernstig beschouwd.

Chloorpyrifos is een insecticide dat werkt als een contactgif. Zijn functie is het doden van insecten bij het in contact komen van de stof. Het wordt hoofdzakelijk gebruikt voor de bestrijding van blad- en bodemplagen. Volgens de medische website _Medical News Today_ zijn alle organofosfaat-insecticiden giftig en kunnen ze ook dodelijk zijn voor de mens.

Volgens een besluit van het Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) van 20 augustus 2021 werd chloorpyrifos met ingang van 28 februari 2022 verboden. Daarnaast heeft de Europese Commissie het gebruik ervan eind januari 2020 verboden en een termijn van drie maanden vastgesteld voor de volledige verwijdering ervan uit het distributienetwerk.


https://www.bladna.nl/nederland-chem...len,39831.html

----------


## knuppeltje

> *Nederland: chemische resten in Marokkaanse sinaasappelen*


Getver, de smeerlappen zijn stiekem een vuile chemische oorlog tegen ons begonnen.  :student:

----------


## Oiseau

Maroc moet met urgentie haar eigen landbouw beleid onder de schop nemen en hervormen. Focussen op zelfvoorziendheid.
Ze kunnen beter het bij dadels, vijgen en zeytoun houden..
Veel fruiten is watervetspillen dat Maroc nodig heeft.

Maroc is rijk aan grondstoffen/natuurlijk rijkdommen (fosfat o.a) , goud, vissen en nog meer.. die paar euries uit fruit voor Europeanen kunnen makkelijk gemist worden.
Van die chemische rotzooi en centen profiterenalleen maar een paar imbecielen. 
Groot imbecielen daar moeten de echte rijkdommen goed gebruiken om de Marokkanen een waardig leven te geven die ze verdienen.. 
Genog slimme Marokkanen die in staat zijn om Maroc nog beter dan een Europees land te laten maken. 

Europa laat haar rotzooi die kant op maar wil het in kleine oppervlakkig hoeveelheden niet terug nemen? hmm 

Bovendien de Marokkanen zijn lang niet meer welkom in Europa.
Europa wil duidelijk maar een zwakke Maroc zien, een Maroc dat haar natuurlijk rijkdommen voor bijna niets moet afstaan. 

Spanje en rgime in Algerije zijn een vreugde dansje aan het doen met een jus d'orange ( met een beetje gif en alcohol) 

Europa investeert alleen in wat in hun directe belang is.. Dat rotzooi wordt kwijt aan Maroc is bij gebrek aan prioriteit niet belangrijk.. Nu gaan al die voorbeeldige Europeanen met macht schreeuwen maar dan 1 richting.... 

Wat nog zorgelijke is is dat door rotzooi uit Europa bijensterfte ongekend groot is in Maroc en straks heeft Maroc geen leven meer.. 

Europa verkoopt ons de deud en zelf let ze wel op dat die rotzooi niet bij haar mensen terug is als een beetje gif uit eigen keuken. 
Typisch.

----------


## Oiseau

In Maroc moeten ze opletten dat ze geen giftige granen straks uit Oekrane krijgen hoewel ze zelf alles nu nodig hebben.. 
Nuclaire voedsel uit hartje Europa is niet ondankbaar en chernobyl wolken waren een echte dreiging bij het opeten van een sla..

Een leven als nomade in de woestijn is eigenlijk het beste.. Een beetje woestijn eten maar dan gezond en waardigheid van de mens gaat boven alles.

Wat ook gezond is is disconnected te zijn met alle leugens en propaganda van moderne immoreel machthebbers en hun slaven.

----------


## Revisor

*Marokko: zorgwekkende verdwijning bijen*

23 januari 2022 - 19:00 - Marokko



*
In Marokko zien bijentelers al enkele maanden geconfronteerd met de toenemende verdwijning van hun bijenvolken in verschillende streken. Er wordt gewaarschuwd voor een situatie die hun sector in moeilijkheden brengt.*

Bezorgd over dit verschijnsel hebben de betrokken bijentelers via de Marokkaanse Interprofessionele Federatie van de Bijenteelt (FIMAP), de veterinaire diensten van de voedsel- en warenautoriteit ONSSA verzocht de oorzaken vast te stellen en passende oplossingen te zoeken, meldt _Hespress_.

Volgens de federatie zou dit fenomeen verband kunnen houden met onvoldoende regenval, slechte voeding van de bijen door gebrek aan weiland, de hyginische toestand van bijenkasten en door slechte gewoonten bij de imkers zelf. Men wil de ware reden achterhalen en de echte oorzaken en verantwoordelijke factoren opsporen.

Intussen wil de federatie zich blijven inspannen om de negatieve gevolgen van dit verschijnsel te verminderen, door samen te werken met alle belanghebbenden, omdat bijen zorgen voor een duurzaam milieu en duurzame landbouw maar ook om de economische ontwikkeling en de werkgelegenheid in de sector te vrijwaren.

Een toezichtcomit is opgericht om de oorzaken van dit verschijnsel te achterhalen, de gevolgen te verminderen en na te denken over de steun en de vorming die getroffen bijenhouders zouden moeten krijgen.

Het is algemeen geweten dat er in verschillende ontwikkelde landen problemen zijn met de bijenpopulaties. De meest voorkomende bijenplaag is de mijt Varroa destructor. Andere bijenziektes zijn Amerikaans vuilbroed, Europees vuilbroed, en Nosema. En last but not least de vergiftiging door pesticiden uit de landbouw.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-zorgwe...jen,39107.html


Deze staatspropaganda heeft het liever over andere oorzaken dan de belangrijkste oorzaak. Pesticide!

----------


## Oiseau

Warrom nu pas wordt Marokkaanse sinaas verdacht gemaakt?

----------


## Revisor

*Parlementaire vragen over verkoop kankerverwekkende sinaasappels in Marokko*

2022-03-31

 

De verkoop van kankerverwekkende sinaasappels in Marokko heeft het parlement in Rabat bereikt. Parlementarir Khalid Channaq heeft schriftelijke vragen gesteld aan de minister van Landbouw.

Channaq vroeg aan de minister wie de verkoop van het giftig product op de Marokkaanse markten heeft toegestaan en wat de rol is van de Marokkaanse ‘Voedsel- en Warenautoriteit’ (ONSSA) in het beschermen van de gezondheid van de consument.

Op sociale media en in de Marokkaanse media werden eerder deze maand foto’s verspreid van verkopers van sinaasappels in exportverpakking voor een prijs van 2.80 dirham per kilo.

Volgens de media gaat het om de verkoop van een lading kankerverwekkende sinaasappels die geweigerd werd door Nederland.

ONSSA kwam toen met een verklaring naar buiten waarin het de verkoop van kankerverwekkende sinaasappels ontkent.




https://arifnews.com/news/parlementaire-vragen-over-verkoop-kankerverwekkende-sinaasappels-in-marokko/

----------


## Revisor

*Marokko haalt meer dan 300 pesticiden uit de handel*

9 april 2022 - 16:20 - Economie


*
Omdat ze een risico vormen voor de gezondheid van mens en dier, heeft het Marokkaans agentschap voor de voedselveiligheid (ONSSA) besloten meer dan 300 actieve bestanddelen van landbouwpesticiden uit de handel te nemen.*

De beslissing kwam er na een omvangrijke controleoperatie van fruit, groenten en andere lokaal gebruikte landbouwproducten waarop sporen van pesticiden werden aangetroffen, meldt het dagblad _Al Akhbar_.

De Nederlandse autoriteiten hadden enkele weken geleden geweigerd een lading Marokkaanse citrusvruchten tot hun grondgebied toe te laten, nadat sporen van bestrijdingsmiddelen waren aangetroffen in sinaasappelen uit Marokko.

Op deze situatie hebben de Marokkaanse autoriteiten gereageerd met een voorlichtingscampagne naar de landbouwers toe. De bedoeling is hen op te leiden in teeltpraktijken en een correct gebruik van pesticiden. De erkende bestrijdingsmiddelen voldoen nu aan nationale en internationale milieunormen.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-verbod...den,40407.html



Waarom nu pas?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Waarom nu pas?


Wat denk je zelf?

----------


## knuppeltje

Het antwoord is, dat de corruptie in Marokko werkelijk gigantisch is.

----------


## Revisor

*Amsterdamse olieterminals willen vieze brandstof blijven produceren voor de Afrikaanse markt*

Twee Amsterdamse olieterminals verzetten zich tegen het Nederlands verbod op de export van vieze brandstoffen naar Afrika per 1 april. Ze denken niet dat het verbod een aanzienlijke milieuwinst zal opleveren, zeiden ze vrijdag in de rechtszaal. Als wij niet leveren, doen de Belgen of Spanjaarden het. 

*Ashwant Nandram* 6 januari 2023, 18:26

 Dieselhandel op straat in het Nigeriaanse Lagos. Zo'n 40 procent van de brandstof in Nigeria komt uit Nederland.Beeld Andrew Esiebo / Papa

Twee Amsterdamse olieterminals sleepten vrijdag de Nederlandse staat voor de rechter. Vanaf 1 april mogen ze geen vieze brandstof, die niet voldoet aan de strengere Europese regels, meer produceren voor de Afrikaanse markt. Daar leggen de bedrijven zich niet bij neer.

Dat zeiden de juristen van Evolum en Zenith in de rechtbank Den Haag. De twee bedrijven zijn kleine radertjes in de Nederlandse olie-industrie. Als terminal slaan ze brandstof op voor oliegiganten als Shell en Total. Daarnaast produceren ze ook benzine en diesel, door componenten van klanten te mengen. Die worden vervolgens door hun klanten verkocht.

In 2016 bracht een Zwitserse ngo de Nederlandse industrie in ernstige verlegenheid. Deze onthulde dat er vanuit de havens van Amsterdam, Rotterdam en Antwerpen grote hoeveelheden extreem vervuilende brandstof werd verscheept naar West-Afrika. Dat had grote invloed op de luchtkwaliteit aldaar. 
*
Zwakke milieunormen*

De Inspectie Leefomgeving en Transport (ILT) kwam twee jaar later tot dezelfde conclusie. Bij de productie in Nederland werden op grote schaal de kankerverwekkende stoffen mangaan en benzeen bijgemengd. Dat de brandstof in Afrika verkocht kan worden, komt doordat veel landen weinig of zwakke milieunormen hanteren. De African quality oil is daardoor goedkoper dan Europese brandstof, maar brengt aanzienlijk meer gezondheids- en milieurisicos met zich. Terwijl schonere brandstoffen volgens VN-milieuorganisatie Unep de luchtvervuiling in West-Afrika met 50 tot 90 procent kunnen terugdringen.

De toezichthouder voerde langdurig overleg met de sector, maar dat bleek weinig vruchtbaar. In 2021 werd alsnog ruim 16,7 miljard liter benzine naar Afrika verscheept. Nu grijpt de ILT in: vanaf 1 april mag er geen brandstof met meer dan 50 ppm (deeltjes per miljoen) zwavel worden gexporteerd naar West-Afrika. Dat is een forse verlaging van de norm, die lag voorheen op 500 ppm, maar nog altijd meer dan die in Europa, waar maar 10 ppm is toegestaan.

Oliebedrijven Shell, BP en Total zeggen tegen de toezichthouder dat ze zich aan de nieuwe regels zullen houden, maar de Amsterdamse firmas Evolum en Zenith geven zich niet zomaar gewonnen. In een kort geding vragen ze de rechtbank of de maatregel opgeschort kan worden. De bedrijven exporteren weliswaar geen brandstof, maar hun klanten doen dat wel. Ze vrezen dat die Nederland zullen mijden en dat ze daardoor klandizie kwijtraken. Exolum verwacht zon 40 procent van zijn omzet mis te lopen, zegt directeur Arjen Schneiders. Op basis van de laatst gedeponeerde jaarrekening is dat een omzetverlies van zon 10 miljoen euro. Dat gaat ontzettend veel pijn doen.

*Niet alleen centenkwestie*

Het is niet alleen een ordinaire centenkwestie, bezweert Schneiders, de rechtszaak gaat ook over de effectiviteit van Nederlands handelen op het wereldtoneel. Schone Afrikaanse lucht is een nobel streven, maar de zakenman heeft weinig fiducie in de effectiviteit van een exportverbod. Waar vraag is, is aanbod. De wereldmarkt is een waterbed. Als wij niet leveren, doen de Belgen of Spanjaarden het.

De landsadvocaat is echter onvermurwbaar. Nederland is een van de belangrijkste exporteurs van de African quality oil. Zo komt 40 procent van Nigerias brandstof hier vandaan. Gezien de gezondheids- en milieurisicos is het niet meer te verantwoorden dat Nederland schadelijke brandstoffen exporteert. Zeker aangezien ze ook niet zijn toegestaan op de Europese markt.

Hij haalt onderzoeken van TNO en ILT aan die zeggen dat de uitstoot van laagwaardige brandstof leidt tot onder meer kanker en hartziekten. Het feit dat Nederland niet honderd procent van de Afrikaanse markt bedient, betekent niet dat we deze maatregelen niet moeten nemen. 

Uitspraak op 27 januari.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...arkt~bd49de23/

----------


## mrz

Vlees eten waarvoor soja via olietankers uit amazone en bossen gekapt is denk wellicht slechter voor klimaat Afrika (wel of geen regen meer..) dan af en toe groenten uit buitenland eten, bij voorkeur met niet al teveel "gifstoffen" dan wel weer idd!  :grote grijns:

----------

